# Man has 12 fingers and 14 toes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You gotta hand it to him, he's toe-tally proud!

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3716203.html?menu=


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a Morbius pun if I ever heard one, JT:googly:

One of my classmates in high school was polydactylus - 6 digits on each hand and foot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wonder how his undies fit??


----------

